# stencil not washing out



## Innovativedesign (Jul 7, 2016)

hi guys, I'm a newbie on screen printing on shirts but have a idea on what I'm doing till now, I'm currently using chromatech wr on a 160 mesh with few exposing times I have tried but no luck, the stencil isn't completely exposing right unless I scratch the image withy my nails and then spray it with water it slowly comes out but I tried it with the second screen and it wont expose so maybe I should switch emulsions to a different one..


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

need more info.


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

1. check your film. hold it up to a light. wave your hand behind a black area about a foot away. If you can see it. the black area is not dark enough.
2. how are you drying your screens? some emulsion hardens if temperature gets too high. Make sure you dry it in a UV safe room. Also make sure when you expose it. you are still in a low UV area.
3. May be you are exposing for just a little too long

If it is hard to wash out. Dip it in water for several minutes to soften the emulsion in the image area. don't soak it for too long.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Innovativedesign said:


> hi guys, I'm a newbie on screen printing on shirts but have a idea on what I'm doing till now, I'm currently using chromatech wr on a 160 mesh with few exposing times I have tried but no luck, the stencil isn't completely exposing right unless I scratch the image withy my nails and then spray it with water it slowly comes out but I tried it with the second screen and it wont expose so maybe I should switch emulsions to a different one..


That's a really good emulsion. I recommend getting to know it. Sounds way over exposed unless your film is weak. What printer and transparencies are you using to print your film. If your screen is not waaaay under exposed, than you can't soak it too long, you can dunk it, let it soak over night, and it will rinse out fine the next day. If your film is decent and it's not over exposed, that emulsion should soften up nice in a minute or less


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

check your Transparencies..i once got lazy & used on of my old cheap ones i bought from office max..& had the same problem..switched back to the better "professional ones & it was good..the Waterproof thicker Transparencies u buy from the Screen Printing Supply store holds the darkness of the design better wen trying to Expose it..im a newbie myself


----------

